# Platzierung von Buttons etc



## Paule (9. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich mach grad die ersten Gehversuche was Applets angeht. Nun wollte ich ein paar Benutzerschnittstellen (Buttons etc) einfügen. Das hat auch alles ganz toll geklappt. Nur leider ändern die ihre Position je nachdem, wie groß ich das Fenster ziehe.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich z.b die Buttons an einer festen Stelle platziere?

Hier mein Code:


```
import java.awt.*;

public class Button extends java.applet.Applet {   
	JLabel username = new JLabel("Nutzername: ");
	JLabel password = new JLabel("Passwort: ");
	JTextField nName = new JTextField(10);
	JPasswordField pwort = new JPasswordField(10);
	JButton login = new JButton("Login");
	  public void init() {
	  	setBackground(Color.green);
	    add(username);
	    add(nName);
	    add(password);
	    add(pwort);
	    add(login); 
	   } 
}
```

Schon mal danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Paule!!!


----------



## DTR (9. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

dazu solltest du dir mal die Klasse JPanel und alles was mit Layoutmanagern zu tun hat ansehen. JPanel ist ein Kontainer der die einzelnen Elemente aufnimmt. Dieser Kontainer bekommt dann einen Layoutmanager zugewiesen, der sich um die Anodnung kümmert. Dabei gibt es Manager für die verschiedensten anodnungen.


----------



## Paule (9. Jan 2005)

Hi,

ok vielen Dank. Das mit dem LayoutManager hatte ich großzügig übersprungen.   :wink: 
Nun gut, denn werd ich mir das doch mal angucken.

Bis denn!!!


----------

